
How Seamless, Grubhub, and Yelp are Defrauding us - k__
https://mobile.twitter.com/chezpim/status/1221327600284397569
======
setr
The title is .. not great. They're listing restaurants without the
restaurant's knowledge, and in this case can never actually fulfill the
request (because the restaurant doesn't even do takeaway).

But assuming stupidity over malice, it's not clear to me the restaurant is
being defrauded -- more like they're being misrepresented. But if they did
have takeaway... everything would be fine? I'm not clear how GrubHub benefits
from the few false orders that would come through before the issue is resolved
(they'll make a pretty penny from a few people, and trash their reputation and
user-trust entirely? It would be _extremely_ short-sighted behavior)

There are some other comments like pricing not being specified correctly,
which might turn out more money for grubhub... But even that doesn't seem so
clear cut.

This entire thing seems like it's borne out of stupidity, and perhaps a shared
poisoned dataset

